# Trolling motor for cataract canyon?



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Since no specific responses to your question so far, I have seen a post in a past thread, from someone that has had some success with a trolling motor, so you may be able to find it with a search. A raft probably has a bit more drag than a Bass boat, but seems like a single boat might be doable with enough battery. I've also heard people having a lack of success, so can't really say.

The other options to avoid the 2 stroke, would be a 4 stroke( required if motoring G.C.)
or a propane model. Both would at least be quieter, and not pollute as bad. There is a fair amount of Beta on Propane outboards in past threads.

Good luck!


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

If your looking for a cheap Wally World trolling motor....https://www.walmart.com/ip/3-5HP-Ou...ategy=PWVAV&visitor_id=aDYVLNoA7lyZ81W5WYeCmE

In case of a flip...I'd rather deal with gas on a boat... instead of acid.


----------



## B4otter (Apr 20, 2009)

Over the last 45 years or so I've seen three friends try trolling motors, and I ran one down the Moab daily once for a trial run for Cat. None ever really worked out, although they do help if you dial 'em in and run slow, more as an "aid" to rowing than replacement. 
If you run at night when there's no wind, my experience was you can get better results. But for pushing a raft - which has a lot more drag than a canoe or skiff - they're marginal.
You need a deep cell battery - more than one is a good idea if you want to push off below Cat - and some kinda' charging panel would be great (solar was in its infancy back when my 'pards were experimenting). I'd go with the biggest capacity (watts) you can afford, pay attention to the manufacturers rated capacities/run times and charge battery before it's completely flat. 
As for cheap... hard to find a good deep cell AGM battery that will last more than 6-8 hours for under $100. But the idea is worth pursuing with the improvements that today's technology offers. Better batteries, more efficient motors, you may find yourself into $500 to put this on the water but if you can use the motor for fishing or anything else that would help the spousal benefit ratio...
I do have a friend who runs solar and battery on his canoe for annual 2 week sojourns to Jackson and loves it. He uses some kind of device that controls the charge and swears by it. But it's a 15' Coleman and he's only out for 4-5 hours at a time. 
Good luck and report back!


----------



## curtis catman (Sep 29, 2015)

I have pushed a cat down class 2 with a 40lb thrust trolling motor. I used a marine battery for trolling motors. I never ran it on full blast and it lasted about 6 hours. That cat was a 16 footer. It was loaded with three adults and just day trip fishing gear. Poles and a cooler ect.. The river had a drop of 5 feet per mile. Can't say much about on board charging because these were all day trips so I charged it up at night with a standard charger. I did build a fixed rudder that helped the cat track. With out this you have to pay close attention to the tiller!!!


----------



## cataraftbetty (Sep 27, 2010)

*trolling motor*

I have a 55 lb trolling motor that I use with my 15.5 foot selfbailing Odyssey. I have a 110 amp hr deep cycle marine battery that weighs ~70 lbs and I get just about 2 hours out of it. I use it on Ruby Horsethief in the wind, or coming out of Westwater in the wind. Been halfheartedly looking for a way to solar recharge it and from everything I've learned, I'd need a huge panel to recharge it overnight.

It is fine for small/short trips, but without multiple batteries, it'd never get you all the way out of Cat.


----------



## azpowell (Aug 14, 2014)

definitely going to have a hard time charging anything with solar power overnight.....


----------



## climbdenali (Apr 2, 2006)

azpowell said:


> definitely going to have a hard time charging anything with solar power overnight.....


Just need a BIG panel.


----------



## B4otter (Apr 20, 2009)

No, agreed, a "..huge..." panel. And about as effective as the mango shitgibbon...


----------



## cataraftbetty (Sep 27, 2010)

That didn’t come out right.?...I meant, would need a huge panel to keep it charging at or above the rate it was being consumed....


----------

